# Trial Day Tips



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden and I are going for our IPO1 in about a week and a half. This will be my first time trialing for an IPO1 and only the second time trialing ever (after our BH). So obviously I'm already freaking out about it already.. 

I'm looking for any useful hints/tips/suggestions for a good routine. My dog is naturally very handler sensitive and I am naturally very anxious, so I have to try as hard as I can just to stay confident in training, let alone the actual trial. 

I'm obviously worried that he's going to do something that he's never done before..What is the best way to react to those situations? My first instinct is to just to blurt out the command again..

When EXACTLY is praise appropriate? I know that for tracking, I'm allowed some praise and I intend on using it. I just want to be sure that I'm following the rules. Same with the OB routine. I'm fuzzy as the where exactly the "end" of each exercise is.

Thanks so much and wish us luck!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Aiden and I are going for our IPO1 in about a week and a half. This will be my first time trialing for an IPO1 and only the second time trialing ever (after our BH). So obviously I'm already freaking out about it already..
> 
> I'm looking for any useful hints/tips/suggestions for a good routine. My dog is naturally very handler sensitive and I am naturally very anxious, so I have to try as hard as I can just to stay confident in training, let alone the actual trial.
> 
> ...


I learned the hard way, that re-commanding is much less expensive than losing the exercise.. so re-command when you need to. I believe for IPO1 tracking you can praise occasionally while on the track, and at articles. IPO2/3 only before or after the article is shown to the judge I think.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

First off...Good Luck in the trial...

The best advise is know the rules...know what points to fight for and what points to give up on (depends on you and your dog)

Praise, in tracking...for IPO1, light occasional praise during the track is OK but not AT the corners or articles. Praise after the articles indication is EITHER before or after you show the article to the judge but NOT both before and after....

Obedience, light praise only in the basic at the end of each exercise.....There must be a 3 second pause before the start of the next exercise....

end of exercises:
heeling, after the group when you return to the start position, that is the end of the heeling exercise....Not at the halt or in the group...
Sit in motion, after you return to the basic position, wait 3 seconds, praise.....
Down in motion: after the recall and finish, wait 3 seconds, praise
same for all 3 retrieves, after finish and 3 seconds pause
send out. after you return the dog to the sit (basic postion) and 3 second pause


The best thing I can tell you, don't let it fall apart....If your dog needs help, help him...it is a deduction in points yes, but better then completely losing the dog for the routine.....and most important...have fun and relax (much easier said then done though)

Good luck


Frank


@Hunter....yes you did  but bet you never make that mistake again...  That's how we all learn.....


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> @Hunter....yes you did  but bet you never make that mistake again...  That's how we all learn.....


Nope, definitely will not be making that err again. 

Any way you train specifically for the nervousness? I'm finding it hard to get the sort of BS to show itself in training.. only comes out in trials. I spent basically all of the fall training only with a fursaver so she understood you still gotta listen when the other collars aren't on, but you saw how she got progressively worse from phase to phase lol.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Nope, definitely will not be making that err again.
> 
> Any way you train specifically for the nervousness? I'm finding it hard to get the sort of BS to show itself in training.. only comes out in trials.


 
If you figure out a way to train for it, let me know...LOL...You just learn how to control it and hide it from the dog better and better as you trial more and more...but it never goes away... at least it hasn't for me yet, 18 years and counting...I'll let you know if it does...


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Alexis I am not sleeping already and it is over a week till the trial!!! I just keep telling myself it isn't the end of the world. Dante is young. We can always trial again. The biggest thing I keep saying is that I am doing this for me, so I can get use to it, so if Dante bombs or does something crazy its no big deal. I have also decided if we make a good showing in tr and ob, then I wont be too upset if we have some issues in pr as long as his outs are clean and timely. Do you guys have count for how may IPOs are going? I wish there was only like four... lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a video with interviews of famous long time horse trainers and the general consensus from all of them was that everyone gets nervous. Anyone who says they don't is lying. 

Frank is right. Experience helps. I started showing horses in the 70's and dogs in the 80's. I am AWFUL right before I trial/show, but have learned to focus my nerves once I hit the field/ring. It shows up mostly in a huge adrenaline rush that makes my dogs higher than normal and sometimes my commands louder. It is something I can not replicate in training so I have to concentrate, especially on my voice, during the trial. Something that does help me is having other things to do before I go on the field. Standing and waiting is my worst enemy. 

I remember the first time I did an obedience trial with my Dobe. I was shaking so badly I am not sure how I didn't collapse in the ring. Luckily I had good coaches and I didn't panic when my dog fell apart during the off lead heeling.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sarah, the night before I did my first BH I dreamed the routine over and over again. I was actually counting steps in my head during my dreams. 1,2,3,4,5........ LOL At least now I am able to sleep before I trial. 

I think the hardest part is the first time you step on the field with a new/young dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to go first thing in the morning! I don't want to wait around at all. I'm most concerned about our obedience routine. Aiden's tracking has progressed very nicely and he has a very methodical and slow tracking pattern. His protection is also pretty good. He's so handler sensitive that it enables me to put a lot of control in and I don't have to worry about him disobeying my commands. His obedience has just never been flashy and I'm worried about him being nervous and lagging or something, in which case, I'd have no idea how to react. Do I keep the same pace as him or do I give another command or just keep going and pretend it's not happening? He's not even 3 years old yet and we both have confidence issues, so this should be interesting to say the least..


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Best way that I finally figured out after a lot of trialing in different venues = adopt a WTH attitude.

That is just enjoy yourself - a dog trial is NOT an evaluation of you as a person or even of your dog as a dog!

Just a set of exercises that you know you and your dog can do!

As long as your dog (and you!) do not bite anybody (except yhr helper!) or neither one gets bit, then just enjoy the experience!!!!!!!

If your dog or you really mess it up - enjoy a good laugh (and resolve to train more if need be!) with you and your dog!!!!!!!!! Give them a big hug and walk off the field with your head held high!

At least you had the guts and faith in your dog to put you both to the test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Best way that I finally figured out after a lot of trialing in different venues = adopt a WTH attitude.
> 
> That is just enjoy yourself - a dog trial is NOT an evaluation of you as a person or even of your dog as a dog!
> 
> ...


Thank you...I really needed that!


----------

